# Hand Knitted Child/Adult Long Sleeve Bee Theme Sweater With Matching Brimmed Hat



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Everyone

This is a new addition to my Cottage/Bee Collection. Due to demand I have graded this sweater and top version with matching brimmed hat to cater for adults too. The size range is now from 26inch to 36 inch chest.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bee-theme-sweater-long-sleeve-version-with-matching-brimmed-hat
£3.00


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

That is adorable!
Great idea to make the pattern in a range of sizes.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

That is adorable


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very Pretty!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Again, another gorgeous creation! Love seeing everything you creat.


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

That is adorable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

lovely :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It is beautiful.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice!! :thumbup:


----------



## JanetH (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow.............is that ever gorgeous!!!!! Adding it to the list!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

I love looking at your work. It is just beautiful!!


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## MartieGirl (Aug 3, 2011)

Is it possible you will be including larger sizes at a later date?


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and hat..


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Very cute but I think it would be cuter in colors rather than gray.


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Another wonderful imaginative sweater.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

I really like this pattern.
Your lovely model is growing up. Pretty.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

This is such a gorgeous pattern


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Is the Creative Linen by Rowan Yarns easy to work with? 

I'm using some 100% linen now and it is like knitting with Hempathy, or a heavy string. It wants to slip on the needles, and doesn't stretch much. I'm hoping once it is finished and washed that it will behave better.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes, I have really loved working with this yarn. I have used it with a number of designs now. Its washing really well tooxx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

That is lovely!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is lovely.


----------

